# Turkey fan



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

was just wondering if anyone has some turkey fans they would like to part ways with would like to use one for a decoy for next spring I stuck out this season trying to get one with my Matthews and trying to get one for my wife delt with a lot henned up toms I’m from Massillon oh


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

yes but I'm a long way from you.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks ducknut141 found a guy that I work with he has a few Jake fans that he willing to part with Friday morning I shot at Jake with my bow needless to say I miss cant wait till next spring thankyou again


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

ok I have a bunch in the freezer


----------

